# spindle question on a 12 x 36  craftsman



## master53yoda (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a 12 x 36 craftsman lathe 101.28970  and i can't find any where what the spindle taper is.  I know that on the 618 it is an mt2.

Am i just blind and not seeing it or is it something that is different between lathes.

I'm planning on using a ER40 set of collets and build up an adapter to use in place of the chuck for long work that goes through the spindle but if an MT3 or 4 would fit then i could get to using it a lot quicker and get the MT head with the collet set.


----------



## Rob (Jan 15, 2015)

I believe that all the 10 and 12 inch Atlas and Craftsman lathes have a MT3 taper and the spindle has a slightly larger than 3/4 bore.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 15, 2015)

What he said it is 3MT.


----------



## master53yoda (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for helping me on this,  I can order the right arbor now.

Thanks again

Art B


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 16, 2015)

Art,

As previously stated, the spindle ID taper in all Atlas built 9", 10" and 12" lathes is 3MT.  And the spindle bore is 25/32".  So good for 3/4" through the bore.  

I use either 3MT collets or 3MT cutter holders for holding milling cutters and drill bits in the spindle.  However, the diameter limit on the collets is 11/16".  Milling cutter holders can be larger than 3/4" although I've not seen any.  But the cutter holder part is outside of the taper.

But any 3MT holder that you can safely use in the spindle must be held in with a drawbar.  If you pop a 3MT anything into the spindle, and then pull on it, it probably won't come out.  Until the most inopportune moment (ask me how I know).  So you can't pass stock or parts of any diameter through the headstock.  If you want to be able to pass anything through the spindle, you can use 3AT (or 3C) collets for up to 17/32".  Between that and 3/4", you have to use a screw-on collet chuck.  I have one for 5C collets.  Through the spindle up to 3/4" and short pieces up to 1-1/16".  Works quite well but even the Chinese made ones aren't cheap.  Typically $250-$350.

Robert D.


----------

